# Help me choose a name!



## Mullybirds (Jun 22, 2021)

We have a house divided on our female black GSD pup name. Please help!

1. Vesta
2. Nera

(Each has a meaning to us...but don't want to influence voting - so just go by sound alone)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Nera


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nera


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

Nera


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Vesta


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Nera


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Nera!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i mean... i’ll be that person, instead of being divided, has anyone in the family suggested Vera?


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Fodder said:


> i mean... i’ll be that person, instead of being divided, has anyone in the family suggested Vera?


Great option! I’m not biased or anything 😉

As for your 2 options, Nera


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Nera. Vera would be pretty too


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Nera


----------



## pryda (Jun 23, 2021)

I also vote Nera, from these two.

But I actually really like @Fodder's suggestion. Vera is well used in Germany and also has a powerful meaning (faith, truth) so I think for a GSD it's a wonderful name.


----------



## Mullybirds (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks Y'all...overwhelming majority for Nera. 
(Did not think of Vera, because both names had specific meanings for us - but may throw it into the mix! )

Nera = Black in Italian (I'm an Italian citizen) 
Vesta = Roman Goddess of the hearth and home.

**I think Vesta made sense because of the meaning behind the name, and thus we were drawn to it. Looking objectively at it, most seem to prefer the sound of "Nera" (or Vera)


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

If I had a dog named Nera I would keep calling her Nera. If I had a dog named Vesta I would end up calling her Ves and Ves-Ves. 

Vesta doesn’t roll easily off the tongue, and a dogs name needs to be used thousands of times in different circumstances and called and be heard over large distances. But again, I do not speak Italian so it may not apply.


----------



## Mullybirds (Jun 22, 2021)

GSD07 said:


> If I had a dog named Nera I would keep calling her Nera. If I had a dog named Vesta I would end up calling her Ves and Ves-Ves.
> 
> Vesta doesn’t roll easily off the tongue, and a dogs name needs to be used thousands of times in different circumstances and called and be heard over large distances. But again, I do not speak Italian so it may not apply.



Thanks for this perspective!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What I think of when I hear Vesta:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think Vera is the best option, if you like both meanings.


----------



## Mullybirds (Jun 22, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> What I think of when I hear Vesta:
> View attachment 575323


😅😂
Good to see differing perspectives...!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Combine the two for Nerve....


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Or maybe similar? "Vesper" was the female character in Casino Royal, 007 movie. Vesta would be my choice if it were just between the two.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Don’t know why, but Vesta is growing on me! Sounds like the name of a strong bossy female lol good luck coming to a decision 😆


----------



## Mullybirds (Jun 22, 2021)

Verachi said:


> Don’t know why, but Vesta is growing on me! Sounds like the name of a strong bossy female lol good luck coming to a decision 😆


 I always thought Vesta sounded kinda sassy myself. Thanks for this comment! love it!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I thought vesta case:









Vesta case - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mullybirds (Jun 22, 2021)

Dunkirk said:


> I thought vesta case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting! Never heard of these!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Vesta, I believe is the goddess of the house?


----------



## Mullybirds (Jun 22, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Vesta, I believe is the goddess of the house?


 Yes! Vesta > Roman goddess of the hearth/home... protector of Rome; "oversees home and family life". Basically, the reason the name is on the list.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Someone is going to steal the name Vesta from you and use it on their dog.


----------



## Mullybirds (Jun 22, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Someone is going to steal the name Vesta from you and use it on their dog.


Lucky them . I'm actually quite surprised it's not more popular!


----------

